# Alexa's Avatar Links



## Juneplum (Mar 21, 2005)

hey alexa! can u repost your link to the avatars u made PLEASSEEE.. mine has disappeared


----------



## Alexa (Mar 21, 2005)

gahhhhhh something happened to the host that i had all them on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think either she deleted my account or something went wrong. if they dont come back up, ill have to re-make them since i didnt save them on my comp =\


----------



## Alexa (Mar 21, 2005)

okay, i just talked to my friend. she thought i used a different account or something -.-. ill try to remake some tonight!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  u r the best :!:


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 21, 2005)

Alexa, I saved a few, at least it will save you from remaking all of them..I put em in my gallery...


----------



## Alexa (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Alexa, I saved a few, at least it will save you from remaking all of them..I put em in my gallery..._

 
ahhhhhhh! wicked, thanks so much! <3


----------



## amy (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a few of em saved too...once i figure out HOW to put stuff in my gallery, they shall be there! (gimme 5 min or so)


----------



## amy (Mar 21, 2005)

Alrighty, I just uploaded up to my gallery.  The quality isn't great tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They looked better when I saved em to my compooter

--Edit--
They only look shoddy in the main gallery view.  When ya click on em they're just fine.  I'm so smrt.  Err smart.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 21, 2005)

I uploaded what I had :x Unfortunately it wasnt as many as I thought I had...but still will save you a little bit of work!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 22, 2005)

thank you guys so much! i appreciate it.. <33

mac_obsession: OMG IS THAT NOT THE CUTEST KITTY IVE EVER SEEN!?! it reminds me of my bob when he was little..


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 22, 2005)

alexa - i can upload them to specktra


----------



## Alexa (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_alexa - i can upload them to specktra_

 
ahh, really?? that would really help out a lot. i didnt get around to making them last night (i fell asleep ;x) but i'll try to make some today


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 22, 2005)

what is the link to the mac avatars. Thanks


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_thank you guys so much! i appreciate it.. <33

mac_obsession: OMG IS THAT NOT THE CUTEST KITTY IVE EVER SEEN!?! it reminds me of my bob when he was little..



_

 
omg they could be brothers!!!  
how cute!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_alexa - i can upload them to specktra_

 
that would be GREAT chelsea! THANKS


----------



## Alexa (Mar 24, 2005)

k! here's the ones ive saved so far. 

http://alexa.mind-games.org/macavatars/

i swear ill get to making some..


----------



## Alexa (Mar 25, 2005)

http://alexa.mind-games.org/macavatars/ 

i added TONS. ill make more tomorrow..im going to bed now haha.


----------



## amy (Mar 25, 2005)

Busy busy girl!!  They looks great!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 25, 2005)

THANK YOU ALEXA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









((((( big bear hug )))))


----------



## Alexa (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_THANK YOU ALEXA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









((((( big bear hug )))))_

 
hahaha np!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 25, 2005)

thank you alexa so much for the website of the avatars. Janice got my avatar done. Thanks


----------

